# It's not Smoked and it"s not BBQ but it"s Dang Good



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Had boat out with grandson and we had a bit of luck.

Watch your toes














No beer in this keg







That's not blue smoke that's steam







Yup they turn orange when steamed







Little boss checking out the finish product







Sorry no photos of the kids eating them or me for that matter just forgot.
But did have some left overs I picked out.
If you show up at the Pa gathering you may see the left overs there in a 
vegetable crab soup.







Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.

Warren


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

Wow!  I could eat half of that!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Richard Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

jaxgatorz Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 26, 2019)

You're a brave guy Warren.  Flip flops and live crab!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

smokerjim Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 26, 2019)

holy crap, I could dive in that basket, do you have room in the boat for me on the next trip. they look so good!! I think i'm jealous


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> You're a brave guy Warren.  Flip flops and live crab!



Nope that's the grandson

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> You're a brave guy Warren.  Flip flops and live crab!



Second that!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice Warren 
 I bet that was a fun day and some good ears .


----------



## texomakid (Aug 26, 2019)

I've never eaten crab (like that!) did you do the mods to that keg cooker? That's just so cool and in flip flops!


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh, my.... That is a lot of crab meat!!
New5GRILLZNTN, if  you still have leftovers I can provide my home address - just pack tightly with ice, please!!!  Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2019)

Looks like a good day crabbing and a damned good day for eating.
Nice catching/cooking.
*Like!
*
We've some pretty good crabbing down here, I love the softshells.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2019)

Dang---I'll bet those are Awesome!!!
I never had them!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice Batch of Blue Claws. Been many years since we would go Crabbing of the Jersey Coast. I have to have them shipped in this far North.
John, if you are interested there is plenty of Maryland Crabs in the Allentown area. It helps to go with friends that have eaten them before, to show you how it's done. But most restaurants will give you a Newbie Crab Pickin Lesson...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Smokin in AZ
Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

texomakid Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Derek717 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

pushok2018 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Chili Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Yea I like the soft shells too.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I've never eaten crab (like that!) did you do the mods to that keg cooker? That's just so cool and in flip flops!




Nope a friend of mine is a welder and he holds the honor of that build.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Bear Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

I can't believe you never had steamed hard crabs. How about soft shells?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Danmcg Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

tallbm Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

IH Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Adam Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2019)

I cant wait for the crab soup.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Flatbroke Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Had boat out with grandson and we had a bit of luck.
> 
> Watch your toes
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2019)

Man that sure made for a great day for you! Looks great!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 26, 2019)

No better eating than fresh caught crab. Looks like you had a good day on the water. Nice job!


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 26, 2019)

Great catch and good eats!  Do you ever make crab cakes with your leftovers?  I need a good recipe.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 26, 2019)

Awesome.

I'm envious of your access to fresh seafood.

Only had fresh blue once and that was a long long time ago in a state far far away.


----------



## xray (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice Warren!!!

I love, love, love hardshells!! 

I just went through 3 dozen recently and hungry for more. 

Did you ever post the recipe for your crab soup?


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 26, 2019)

Warren, looks pretty blue day to me....lol. Very nice!

I’ll tell you what if you share that basket, I’ll bring the SRF NYs to “gound” the meal!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh lord. I do love the blue crabs. Nice haul!


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2019)

Warren that is a nice haul,I was out looking for a place to go.No luck finding a place yet,I got my shellfish license yesterday.Points
Richie


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 27, 2019)

My God that looks good. Spent 18 month at Langley, caught and steamed a lot of Blue Shells.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I cant wait for the crab soup.



If Mom aloud you to come to the gathering you can have some.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Fueling Around Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

xray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

The soup is a simple recipe I just make a vegetable beef soup and add the crab meat to it. I make around 2 gallons and add at least 2 lbs crab meat. Not much beef and cut very fine about 1/4 to 1/2" cubes. Add Old Bay to taste we use a lot. The traditional Maryland vegetable crab they add bodies and claws I don't just crab meat. I don't like the crab parts in it because trying to eat the parts you have soup dripping off your elbows.  
My wife would rather have cream of crab soup.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Civilsmoker Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Steve H Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Richie (tropics) Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Second time out this year been real slow crabbing in my area caught 3/4 bushel last time. Had a lot of fun with grandson and his intended he just turned 21.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

martin1950 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Foamy Thanks for thee like it is appreciated.
Glad I can spend time with grandson and still able go out on the boat at 76 he had to do a lot of the work I mainly just run the boat.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2019)

Dang Warren that looks like a great day with family and awesome eats! I could put down a few plates! Points for sure.

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Was a great time with grandson and his intended.

Thanks for the like John (SmokinVOLfan) it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> xray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> The soup is a simple recipe I just make a vegetable beef soup and add the crab meat to it. I make around 2 gallons and add at least 2 lbs crab meat. Not much beef and cut very fine about 1/4 to 1/2" cubes. The traditional Maryland vegetable crab they add bodies and claws I don't just crab meat. I don't like the crab parts in it because trying to eat the parts you have soup dripping off your elbows.
> My wife would rather have cream of crab soup.
> ...



My uncle used to make it and bring it to parties back in the day and always loved it. I made it years ago following another recipe but I didn’t care for it.

It’s something I’m looking forward to making again this fall.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

xray said:


> My uncle used to make it and bring it to parties back in the day and always loved it. I made it years ago following another recipe but I didn’t care for it.
> 
> It’s something I’m looking forward to making again this fall.




I forgot to tell you add Old Bay to taste, I did change the 1st post,

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Sandyut Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I forgot to tell you add Old Bay to taste, I did change the 1st post,
> 
> Warren



Old bay is the first and most important ingredient, besides the crab! Lol


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Odysseus said:


> Great catch and good eats!  Do you ever make crab cakes with your leftovers?  I need a good recipe.



I do make crab cakes.

A simple recipe 1 lb crab meat 2 tablespoons mayo or salad dressing you choice
2 tablespoons mustard 1 large egg old bay seasoning to taste. I measure about 2/3 cups to a cake you should get about 5.

Yes no filler in my cakes if you desire to do so you can add fine cracker meal to stiffen them up some but I don't they will be real wet. Fry till golden brown on both sides. If you try to deep fry the will fall apart.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

xray said:


> Old bay is the first and most important ingredient, besides the crab! Lol



Yup for sure.
My Dad know the creator of Old Bay and he had a small hand in the making.

Warren


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 27, 2019)

MMMMMM, crab!!!! Yummmm! Looks AWESOME!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Creek bottom Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks great! So jealous.  Up here in Montana good crab is hard to come by.  Have to rely on the frozen ones.  Sounds like you had s blast!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

yodelhawk said:


> Looks great! So jealous.  Up here in Montana good crab is hard to come by.  Have to rely on the frozen ones.  Sounds like you had s blast!



Yup was a great day with grandson.

Warren


----------



## SouthernSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Growing up in SE La I can appreciate the work that went into catching that hamper of crabs. Down here we boil em in crab boil.  I've never eaten steamers but they do look delicious, and the left over meat, I am so jealous.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Bear Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> I can't believe you never had steamed hard crabs. How about soft shells?
> 
> Warren




The only Crabs I ever had was like Snow Crab Legs, where you just crack them & pull the meat out. Never had soft or hard bodies, but they look great !!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks good Warren. I've only ever had them once out of the shell and they are delicious. I'm glad that there was someone there that was a pro at opening them or I would have given up on them. By the way, your soup is excellent! LIKED!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks good Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Denny (GATOR240) Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
There will be soup there again this year had enough left and I picked them out and have the meat frozen just for the soup.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Peachey Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> The only Crabs I ever had was like Snow Crab Legs, where you just crack them & pull the meat out. Never had soft or hard bodies, but they look great !!
> 
> Bear



Yup that's some good eating too.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 27, 2019)

Not a fan of snow crab and I understand why people go ... eh.

I lived in Seattle (area) for many years.
Our adventure was a dungeness crab weekend.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for the like Otis54 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

